# Building muscle



## Heifer73 (16 Jul 2014)

Hi

I need help building muscle, I lost 2 stone with WW some years ago and still follow a weight loss programme.

I am a 41 year old woman who weighs approximately 10 stone, I have no scales, due to how addicted they become and no idea of bf.

I am not fully exercising at the moment, due to recovering from an operation, however I am doing this three times a week

20 body weight squat
10 push ups
20 lunges
10 dumbbell rows
15 second plank
30 jumping Jack's

This is meant to be repeated three times, I am not fit enough to do this, so do it once.

I will in the next couple of weeks be returning to commuting to work by bike, 14 miles a day and also out on Sunday with the rambling club doing approximately 10 miles.

My diet is as follows

Breakfast smoothie with fruit, hemp protein and full fat milk

Lunch salad with meat and cheese

Dinner meat with vegetables

Evening snack banana and grapes

I will have chip shop chips once a week.

I have a fat saggy stomach, bingo wing arms and flabby thighs.

I do not have a gym membership and will not be getting one.

I am at a loss as where to start, thank you for your help and support.


----------



## jarlrmai (16 Jul 2014)

Just ride your bike, everything else is fine.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jul 2014)

1: no need for* bold*
2: change your name from heifer (you are thinking negative from the start)
3: just ride your bike and eat and drink sensibly, cut way back on the booze.

Your fitness and stamina will improve and you will tone up.


That's all you need to do


----------



## stephec (16 Jul 2014)

ianrauk said:


> 1: no need for* bold*
> 2: change your name from heifer (you are thinking negative from the start)
> 3: just ride your bike and eat and drink sensibly, cut way back on the booze.
> 
> ...


 
This is it, no need for fancy diet plans and exercise fads, just burn off more calories than you eat in a sensible way and it'll work.


----------



## Rooster1 (16 Jul 2014)

I have a big fat stomach and love handles, plus oversized calves. I'm probably 10 or 11 stone. 
I ride everyday, be it 5 miles or 50. 

Just get out there. Good Luck


----------



## jazzkat (16 Jul 2014)

Everyone's said all that needs saying really.
It's pretty simple, eat less, exercise more.
The hard bit is when it's peeing down with rain you're tired and don't fancy going out on the bike or you fancy that extra glass of wine/chocolate. - That's where it gets tough!
If you can ride everyday and cut back on the naughty food, you'll do it.
Good luck!


----------



## JasonHolder (16 Jul 2014)

Hey man  

I'm 64kg, started at 70kg 2 months ago. 2000miles took that fat off. 

Ride far, albeit slow, is fine. Just pack a lunch and go out. 

I always told myself if I was pretty fat, I would just pack a day sack full of carbs and strong veggies, beetroot etc and either walk or ride for a week straight. Then recover for a week at home and do it again. 

Impossible to build muscle by doing push ups etc. 

What do you need muscles for anyway? Cycling is about oxygen. 

And toning up is a false pretense. No such thing exists. Only losing fat.


----------



## Heifer73 (16 Jul 2014)

Sorry for bold, I can't see it on my screen.

Thanks for all the advice, have been doing plenty of walking and eating well for six months, but not seeing any improvement, only recently started cycling. I will up the exercise.


----------



## JasonHolder (16 Jul 2014)

Be sure to up the carbs too. 
No one can exercise more without more fuel


----------



## Heifer73 (16 Jul 2014)

Tell me I'm wrong, but I thought you had to eat protein to build muscle to burn fat faster.


----------



## jarlrmai (16 Jul 2014)

Maybe if you are an athlete, you are not.

Eat a healthy diet, do moderate exercise, don't forget your flexibility and you will lose weight.

It will be harder as you are older but it will happen.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jul 2014)

@jarlrmai beat me to it.

Forget about and don't worry about carbs and proteins.
Just eat healthy, give up most of the booze and do regular exercise.


----------



## jarlrmai (16 Jul 2014)

Booze is the big one a huge calories source people forget about.


----------



## Heifer73 (16 Jul 2014)

I don't drink much booze, maybe a pint of bitter shandy, on a Sunday lunchtime whilst rambling, but not always.


----------



## AndyWilliams (16 Jul 2014)

I was 18st 1lb 2yrs ago and very unwell. I started doing plenty of cardio, biking about 50-60 miles a week on an exercise bike, also walking, stepped this up to running for 10mins then walk for 2 mins then run again for 10mins then walking for 2 then run to make up 30mins. I then started to add weights into the fitness I was doing, just light dumbells for chest, arms, back (enough so your 10th rep is tough), my legs took care of themselves due to the biking and cardio.
My diet is (because of my illness): 2 bananas for breakfast, decaf tea with almond milk. Fish or fat free pork for lunch with small amount of rice. Dinner will be chicken and veg, then strawberries covered in almond milk and a handful of brazil nuts.
I have gained a hell of a lot of muscle and still gaining cause I continue the fitness, also I am on the road bike 4 times a week. I have lost 3st 4lbs. It takes time. A little everyday helps.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (17 Jul 2014)

Not sure really why you want to add more muscle, but anyway -

Big weights and low repetitions = bigger muscles,

Smaller weights and high repetitions =,smaller muscles with good definition (if you can shift the fat at the same time!)

Arnold Swarzenagger in Conan v Brad Pitt in Troy - take yer pick! 

Don't need to worry about diet besides perhaps developing a taste for chicken - the body is able to get what it needs from the stuff you put in.


----------



## Heifer73 (17 Jul 2014)

Hi

I thought, that in building muscle, I would lose the bingo wings, however, if I understand you all correctly, all I need to do is lose the weight by getting on the bike more.

I have chicken with my salads and with vegetables for dinner.


----------



## Globalti (17 Jul 2014)

My advice: don't be fooled into going for long exhausting rides; concentrate on quality not quantity. Work out some 20-30 mile local rides that you enjoy, with a coffee stop included near the end as your reward and do them. Concentrate on spinning the pedals not pushing down on them and you will build a more even and better balanced musculature.


----------



## jarlrmai (17 Jul 2014)

No you lose excess fat by dieting, exercise helps you increase your metabolic rate and provides extra motivation for you to stay on the diet.

Woman find it harder to build muscle they just end to firm up whatever they do, some worry about putting on too much muscle but its not really possible without extreme measures.

"Bingo wings" are fat, fat is lost by decreased intake of calories, increased exercise can help and make you feel fitter but mainly it's about motivation for the diet.

A 1.10 hour ride with some hills at 17/18 mph is for me around 700kcal (measured with a heatrate and powermeter) which is hardly anything in terms of say not having 2 pints of beer and some crisps.


----------



## Cubist (17 Jul 2014)

I'd say you have the diet the wrong way round. If you have such a light breakfast you will be starving mid morning and more likely to give into temptation to snack. Try a bowl of porridge with a banana before you set off, or, if you still want to burn fat, when you get to work, having ridden in fasted. The carbs involved are good quality and the soluble fibre will improve your blood fats. Snack on fruit, apples are very satisfying for the calories. Drink plenty.

The exercises you describe will tone you, and the press ups will do wonders for your bingo wings, rather than build muscle, so stick with them. Yu don't need upper body weight for cycling. Your legs will tone no matter what if you cycle, so concentrate on the planking and push ups. Do them from your knees if you have to, but increase the number of sets if you can. Core strength is great for cycling, and again, as you cycle it will improve naturally.


----------



## blazed (17 Jul 2014)

You're only going to build so much muscle and power through measly bodyweight exercises.

I doubt there are many muscular people on this forum, mostly old and very skinny or over weight. You want advice on building muscle go to a body building forum, you want advice on cycling go to a cycling forum, you want advice on how to become more than just a cyclist and become a true great, ask me.


----------



## montage (17 Jul 2014)

blazed said:


> You're only going to build so much muscle and power through measly bodyweight exercises.
> 
> I doubt there are many muscular people on this forum, mostly old and very skinny or over weight. You want advice on building muscle go to a body building forum, you want advice on cycling go to a cycling forum, you want advice on how to become more than just a cyclist and become a true great, ask me.



I want to learn


----------



## Rob3rt (17 Jul 2014)

Globalti said:


> My advice: don't be fooled into going for long exhausting rides; concentrate on quality not quantity. Work out some 20-30 mile local rides that you enjoy, with a coffee stop included near the end as your reward and do them. *Concentrate on spinning the pedals not pushing down on them and you will build a more even and better balanced musculature.*



WTF are you on about!


----------



## brand (17 Jul 2014)

I am afraid your skin has stretched. Without seeing by how much I can give no opinion on wherever it is possible to fill the void with muscle. I am fairly sure you can work that out yourself. At 41 I suspect it will not happen and no matter how much you cycle you will not get rid of bingo wings. Your legs and stomach may improve particularly your legs.
Reference the so called weight training to build muscle you have to work to exhaustion in sets of less than 12 repetition. You would be better doing 3 x 10 push ups with 2 minutes break between (full recovery) Do you do a proper press up? Arms fully extended, slightly wider than shoulder width apart. Body straight (knees not touching ground). I suspect this is not the way you do them. Do it that way nice and slow specially on the down part. Can not do 10? doesn't matter do what you can 3 or 4 done properly is better than 12 done badly. You could make it easier if you are really struggling by changing it to a decline press. Although it does not look as if you are doing a decline press up, if you use two chairs a hand on each. Feet on the ground obviously and do a press up in that position... No cheating. Do that for all your exercises. But spread over the day.

20 body weight squat x 3 sets
10 push ups x 3 sets
Later on that day at least an hour later
20 lunges x 3
10 dumbbell rows x 3
Again later on that day
15 second plank x 3
30 jumping Jack's x 3

The x 3 is 3 sets of the appropriate repetition. Initially do this with 1 day off in between ie Monday, Wednesday, Friday, Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday.
Eventually you should be thinking of changing your routine.
Boredom = lethargy.
There is absolutely nothing to beat an app when it comes to creating variety in a routine.
Variety = enthusiasm = success
Another option is to work out every day. In this case do 3 of the exercise each day. So :-
20 body weight squat x 3 sets
10 push ups x 3 sets
20 lunges x 3

Next day
10 dumbbell rows x 3
15 second plank x 3
30 jumping Jack's x 3
And so on. possibly. A decent gap between each exercise of 3 sets. This way you could do one in the morning and 2 exercises at night.
By the way your weight is meaningless without your height.
I did actually get some bingo wings and a wasted leg muscle after a long stay in hospital. Got rid of both after about 2 months on a exercise bike and a regularly work out in gym/garage.
It is generally found that people who go to the gym are much more likely to stick at it than working out at home. Think about that.
Now just to finish off I cannot emphasise just how important it is to do the exercise properly. 3 repetitions done right is better than 12 done badly (aka cheating) Also variety is just as important GET AN APP! Look at lots of them. Lots are free for the first few weeks of the routine. IE a 3 months routine first 2 weeks free locked out of the other 10 weeks.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (17 Jul 2014)

Mehh,

You dont need to build muscle for the bike, Just do some core work, press ups and pulls ups once a week, hit the gym off season.


----------



## Heifer73 (17 Jul 2014)

Hi

Brand
I can only do girly push up, knees on the floor. I have measured 1 and a half inches of fat, from where I can see a defined area of firm under arm.

Thanks


----------



## brand (17 Jul 2014)

Globalti said:


> My advice: don't be fooled into going for long exhausting rides; concentrate on quality not quantity. Work out some 20-30 mile local rides that you enjoy, with a coffee stop included near the end as your reward and do them. Concentrate on spinning the pedals not pushing down on them and you will build a more even and better balanced musculature.


Are you serious? Exactly the other way round.
Spinning not pushing down? 
Find a big hill, hit in the wrong gear. Reach exhaustion within 40 yards or less. Turn round (the equivalent of your break between sets) go down and do it again.


----------



## michaelcycle (17 Jul 2014)

I think in reality what the OP wants to do is to improve her body composition (the ratio of fat to muscle she carries) as opposed to flat out building muscle and bulking. Her bingo wings may be a result of losing skin elasticity (and therefore surgery will probably secure the best outcome.) Alternatively it may simply be fat deposits which will reduce over time.

In the circumstances the key things here will be a consistent caloric deficit, adequate protein (though it doesn't have to be ludicrous levels) and some form of resistance training for her upper body (the cycling particularly if she incorporates some hills / intervals at some point will be more than enough to deal with her lower body given her stated goals. If she incorporates resistance training focusing on her lower body like squats, weighted lunges etc the likelihood is she will overwork and tap into her recovery ability.)

So:

1) Keep the quality of your diet high by eating lots of fresh vegetables (particularly green leafy vegetables) moderate amounts of fruit, starches (like potatoes / rice) and lean protein. Have treats and alchohol in moderation. If you aren't losing body fat over time then reduce portion sizes or consider calorie counting.
2) Keep up the cycling
3) Incorporate 2 - 3 short upper body workouts per week centre around: push ups, assisted pull ups, assisted chin ups, tricep dips, planks etc. Alternatively find a decent kettle bell routine. If you like using barbells and weights do that but it is by no means necessary (what is important is progressive overload of muscles which trigger hypertrophy...)
4) Be consistent
5) Be patient
6) Profit


----------



## brand (17 Jul 2014)

Heifer73 said:


> Hi
> 
> Brand
> I can only do girly push up, knees on the floor. I have measured 1 and a half inches of fat, from where I can see a defined area of firm under arm.
> ...


 as I said try doing it with your hands on a chairs it is surprising easy.
If you are going to do "girly press ups" do what you can do properly then switch to girly ones.
Can't do any proper ones? Makes sure you do your girly ones with your feet off the ground (cross them behind you) this stops you using your lower legs and makes it little bit harder....got to start somewhere.
Okay I have said it but I will say it again get an app You are looking for none gym routines. VARIETY


----------



## brand (17 Jul 2014)

stephec said:


> This is it, no need for fancy diet plans and exercise fads, just burn off more calories than you eat in a sensible way and it'll work.


You described a diet plan.


----------



## jarlrmai (17 Jul 2014)

Women should do girly press ups, full presses are not good for lady parts.


----------



## brand (17 Jul 2014)

michaelcycle said:


> I think in reality what the OP wants to do is to improve her body composition (the ratio of fat to muscle she carries) as opposed to flat out building muscle and bulking. Her bingo wings may be a result of losing skin elasticity (and therefore surgery will probably secure the best outcome.) Alternatively it may simply be fat deposits which will reduce over time.
> 
> In the circumstances the key things here will be a consistent caloric deficit, adequate protein (though it doesn't have to be ludicrous levels) and some form of resistance training for her upper body (the cycling particularly if she incorporates some hills / intervals at some point will be more than enough to deal with her lower body given her stated goals. If she incorporates resistance training focusing on her lower body like squats, weighted lunges etc the likelihood is she will overwork and tap into her recovery ability.)
> 
> ...


Sound advice... But not as good as mine. 
Pain equals increased endorphins equals pleasure....don't expect it immediately but it is possible!


----------



## brand (17 Jul 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> Women should do girly press ups, full presses are not good for lady parts.


? Which part did you have in mind?


----------



## brand (17 Jul 2014)

Heifer73 said:


> Hi
> 
> Brand
> I can only do girly push up, knees on the floor. I have measured 1 and a half inches of fat, from where I can see a defined area of firm under arm.
> ...


So there is no loose skin? It is just fat pushing down on the skin? Looks like you could fully succeed in reshaping your body. Go for it.


----------



## fossyant (17 Jul 2014)

blazed said:


> You're only going to build so much muscle and power through measly bodyweight exercises.
> 
> I doubt there are many muscular people on this forum, mostly old and very skinny or over weight. You want advice on building muscle go to a body building forum, you want advice on cycling go to a cycling forum, you want advice on how to become more than just a cyclist and become a true great, ask me.



Speak for yourself fatty


----------



## brand (17 Jul 2014)

User13710 said:


> Heifer73, you could maybe take a closer look at your diet. Do you really need the full fat milk in the breakfast smoothie? You could lose the meat and cheese at lunchtime and just have the salad, and also forgo the suppertime snack banana. I think you might be eating a bit too much.


I love full fat milk on my breakfast cereal but in a Smoothie? Doubt there is much difference in the taste. When taking protein drinks, full fat milk tasted no better than skimmed.
Dinner Pile on the salad loads of low calorie salad dressing. Brianna s Santa fe dressing 48 calories. Surprising how low some salad dressing can be. My 500 calorie meal is tons of salad (hard to make a mixed salad of more than 30 calories per 100 grams) 150 grams of new potatoes (no butter..no nowt) and chicken breast (herbed up) in a George Foreman no fat needed.
Cheese? You will be hard put to find any below 400 calories per 100 grams.
So 100 grams of cheese = 410 (cheeder) versus
500 grams of salad (150 calories) + 150 grams of new potatoes (150 calories) + 100 grams of frozen chicken (110 calories) + 50 grams of dressing maximum (30 calories)
800gram meal = 440 calories versus 100 grams of cheese =410 calories. Which one will leave you full?


----------



## brand (17 Jul 2014)

PS the 5:2 diet? Soooo easy


----------



## ayceejay (17 Jul 2014)

People who ride their bikes a lot (and advise others to do likewise) gain fitness almost as a by product of their activity but it is the cycling that is the motivation, I sense the OP has a different motivation. 
Putting on my Sigmund beard I would say, judging by the words used (heifer, bingo wings etc.) we are talking body image that for some reason has become a problem aged 41*!* 
I don't get the impression that the OP is very active so any increase in activity will change the body as it adapts and if this activity is something she enjoys then she is more likely to stick with it and cycling may well be it.
Another thing is that you cannot spot reduce, in other words fat is reduced generally not particularly and those bingo wings will disappear along with the muffin top and so on.
Slipping back to Freud for a minute: as body image is all in the mind I suggest a name change to Gazelle or similar and speak to other people your age to see how they are dealing with this phase of their lives.


----------



## brand (17 Jul 2014)

The areas you lose fat from first are from there area you put it on last. So if it went on your belly first you will loose it from there last.


----------



## Heifer73 (17 Jul 2014)

Hi

The meat, chicken, cheese and full fat milk was beacuse I thought I needed to be eating more protein to build muscle, as this is not the case, I can overhaul the diet. I use to have skimmed milk. I am not sure I can go without my evening banana. I can change my diet back to my WW days.


----------



## brand (17 Jul 2014)

Nothing wrong with chicken breast


----------



## tudor_77 (17 Jul 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> Big weights and low repetitions = bigger muscles,
> 
> Smaller weights and high repetitions =,smaller muscles with good definition (if you can shift the fat at the same time!)
> 
> ...



Heavy weights and low reps = Muscle mass

Light weights and high reps = fairly pointless cardio exercise which would be better achieved by REAL cardio work such as riding your bike. There is no such thing as 'toning up' with weights. Lifting little pink weights over and over is a fairly inefficient way to burn fat and will not cause hypertrophy or force the body into an anabolic state.

Nutrition is also key.

So a more accurate way of looking at it would be...

Big weights, low reps, no cardio and high calorie clean diet = Arnie in Conan.

Big weights, low reps, Cardio and regular calorie diet = Brad in Troy.


----------



## nappadang (17 Jul 2014)

Lordy Lord, you'll be fit as a lop (flea) in no time with that regime. 
Just keep at it and you'll notice difference in a very short time


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (17 Jul 2014)

So you're telling me Brad Pitt was lifting the same poundage as Arnie used to?

When I said light weights and high reps, I didn't have in mind those little pink things that weigh half as much as me toothbrush!


----------



## Heifer73 (17 Jul 2014)

Hi

I am five foot three inches.


----------



## Steady (17 Jul 2014)

In an earlier post you mentioned you wasn't losing weight, for a large part of this year I haven't been either, but despite the lack of change in the scale number my body composition has altered massively.

For the most of this year that's been achieved by high intensive cardio (Insanity actually). Insanity has produced a lot of lower leg muscle and core strength, and to a smaller degree upper body strength, I can manage a few proper push ups which I've never done it my life, and then since May cycling. 

Cycling consistently is great for fitness and weightloss. Cycling once day even if that means less miles is better than a once a week long haul. 

I'm five foot three as well. Started in 2013 at 104kg and now I'm down to 69kg.

Keeping at it makes anything possible.


----------



## montage (17 Jul 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> I always told myself if I was pretty fat, I would just pack a day sack full of carbs and strong veggies, beetroot etc and either walk or ride for a week straight. Then recover for a week at home and do it again.




How has nobody said anything about this yet


----------



## jarlrmai (17 Jul 2014)

Long since stopped bothering even responding,


----------



## JasonHolder (17 Jul 2014)

What's the problem


----------



## Globalti (18 Jul 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> WTF are you on about!



WTF I'm on about is that a smooth, fluid pedaling style is what every cyclist should aim to achieve, rather than a bobbing style caused by pushing down hard on the pedals. Doing that will only develop limited muscles and will earn you the nickname of "nodder" when more accomplished cyclists cruise smoothly past you. Why do you think sports commentators rave about Wiggo's smooth style? Spinning the pedals smoothly is harder because it brings lesser muscles into play but in the long term it develops those muscles in a more balanced way than just developing the quads.



brand said:


> Are you serious? Exactly the other way round.
> Spinning not pushing down?
> Find a big hill, hit in the wrong gear. Reach exhaustion within 40 yards or less. Turn round (the equivalent of your break between sets) go down and do it again.



This is dangerous advice; not only will the mechanical stresses kill your knees within a short time, it will also bore you to hell and make cycling so painful and unpleasant that you'll give up and buy a car.


----------



## Berties (18 Jul 2014)

The question is do you want to build muscle or tone up,
A few years ago wanting to loose the winter podge I ran every day I mean I was like Forrest Gump ,this was post cycling,I cut carbs down to a minimum,just porridge and a bit of cous cous,I had to go to a Physio due to a injury who asked me if I had been ill due to apparent muscle wastage,I will never forget that,now well into my cycling journey my legs are as big as I want them and arms are well toned but maybe not as muscular As a few years ago. So my personal morale is eat balanced,and ride a lot,mixing up the rides some fast some longer rides,it takes time to get where you want to be,but it's there for the taking


----------



## blazed (18 Jul 2014)

fossyant said:


> Speak for yourself fatty



I'm a literal tank on a saddle. I have never seen anyone out on the bike like me. On one hand I get a lot of looks from women. I know what they're thinking. "Oh wow look at that beefcake I thought all cyclists were skinny gollum looking things". I like that of course bit on the other hand I'm at a disadvantage due to my size.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jul 2014)

Who you calling old as well ? 

Tank on saddle, bit like saying you are big boned...


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Jul 2014)

Globalti said:


> WTF I'm on about is that a smooth, fluid pedaling style is what every cyclist should aim to achieve, rather than a bobbing style caused by pushing down hard on the pedals. Doing that will only develop limited muscles and will earn you the nickname of "nodder" when more accomplished cyclists cruise smoothly past you. Why do you think sports commentators rave about Wiggo's smooth style? *Spinning the pedals smoothly is harder because it brings lesser muscles into play* but in the long term it develops those muscles in a more balanced way than just developing the quads.



What a load of garbage. What every cyclist should aim to achieve is enjoyment in whatever form they like from riding a bike. Unless you are a special case, pedalling will take care of itself! Just to clarify one thing though spinning the pedals smoothly suggests applying force throughout the entire pedal stroke, i.e. more muscles are recruited.

As for the commentators, that's hilarious, you are dafter than I give you credit for. Next you will be telling me Wiggo has the lowest CdA in the pro peleton owing to his "perfect flat back" as the commentators always put it.

Tell you what, next time my coach (who may or may not be one of Wiggo's peers) sends me my daily workout or instructs me to ride with a slow forceful pedal stroke I'll tell him, "Oy Globalti, inventor of legal doping through the administration of protein and carbohydrates post-pootle and king of the midweek hooligan ride says no..."

Carry on reading your magazines...


----------



## Globalti (18 Jul 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Just to clarify one thing though spinning the pedals smoothly suggests applying force throughout the entire pedal stroke, i.e. more muscles are recruited.



Errrr... thanks! That's exactly what I wrote, isn't it? 



Rob3rt said:


> As for the commentators, that's hilarious, you are dafter than I give you credit for. Next you will be telling me Wiggo has the lowest CdA in the pro peleton owing to his "perfect flat back" as the commentators always put it.



Cycling Weekly: _"Wiggins continued at the same velocity, his smooth pedalling style making his stunning performance look effortless."_

Tribesports.com: _" Maintaining a cadence of 95-100rpm (and more) for substantial periods of time has worked well for Wiggins and Chris Froome."_

British Cycling: _"Pedalling: Souplesse is a word often used for silky smooth pedalling, but how do you develop that efficient motion?"_

....is that enough for you?

If you're going to be sarcastic towards fellow forum contributors, at least be sure that you're talking sense!


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Jul 2014)

Globalti said:


> Errrr... thanks! That's exactly what I wrote, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, what I said is the opposite of what you said!

Those are a load of random quotes that contain no information. Only one of those quotes makes any claims to increased performance, the tribesports one, which not only lacks context is contrary to that Wiggo has recently done, i.e. lowering his cadence.

"Looks effortless" - LOL! Much like you can see aero (not) you can see efficiency too?


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (18 Jul 2014)

And that's why folks, I always run a careful risk assessment before posting anything in here, based on how I think Robert might react to my, at times, incoherent ramblings!


----------



## Spinney (18 Jul 2014)

*Mod message*: please try to stay on topic and not get involved in personal arguments.


----------



## brand (18 Jul 2014)

I see everyone has gone off topic....as usual. Typical as soon as I go to the pub everything goes belly up

A high cadence will not increase muscle size. A low cadence at the same speed will build bigger muscles.... obviously. Cycling up hill in the wrong gear is the same thing, only better. There is no requirement to do it for more than 15 minutes. Running can damage your knees, as there is no impact with cycling (other than falling off) it is impossible to sustain the same injuries. IE worn out cartilage.


----------



## MrGrumpy (18 Jul 2014)

back on topic, I`ve not lost much in the weight department, however I`m down sizing still the same. Managed to get into 34" waist shorts and trousers, my suit I bought a few years back is now baggy on me but weight has unchanged!! Don`t get het up by how much you weigh, exercise as much a possible and to speed things up eat and drink wisely. You will change shape for certain, things take a bit longer it would seem as you get older  PS I eat like a horse and drink far too much , but I`m still trimming. After my holibags I think both my wife and I are going to make some changes to lifestyle, so going out with a bang just now


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (18 Jul 2014)

Things take a bit longer as you get older, Mr Grumpy, and you also seem to need more recovery time between efforts. At least I do! 
Sometimes, after a really hard session, I know I'll need at least 2 days to recover. Frustrating, but that's just how it is when you're 54!

And, at the risk of being humiliated by Robert, surely the Holy Grail for those of us wanting to go faster is to be able to push a high gear with a high cadence, and to be able to sustain that effort for the length of time required

How you get there's another matter, but all this stuff about pedalling style and knee damage seems irrelevant.


----------



## vickster (18 Jul 2014)

@Heifer73 How about swimming a couple of times a week, good for toning flabby bits and fitness? 30-45 minutes front crawl should help or fast breast stroke (assuming your knees and back are in good order). Unfortunately we women do suffer with these especially as we get older so you may be fighting a losing battle unless you fancy plastic surgery


----------



## Heifer73 (20 Jul 2014)

First ride today since operation, only a short ride, involving a coffee stop, but I'm back on the bike 

I'm also back following WW, so all is good.


----------

